# Pseudacanthops lobipes



## mantisdeperu (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi. Here 2 pics from Pseudacanthops lobipes. This pics was taking in Tambopata - Puerto Maldonado from my friend Sidney.


----------



## Red (Aug 28, 2007)

jajaja una verdadera hoja

hahaha a really dry leaf

regards


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 28, 2007)

The end of the wings look very interesting!


----------



## Djoul (Aug 29, 2007)

Clearly I have never seen this shape, quite impressive


----------



## RodG (Aug 29, 2007)

WOW :shock:


----------



## Christian (Aug 30, 2007)

You should see the female! :shock:

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Aug 30, 2007)

pretty indeed!


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh boy this one is really cool!! Was there a female pics in terra typica database? Anyway is the site current down Christian?


----------



## Christian (Aug 31, 2007)

No, we have just _Metilia_ and _Acanthops_. The TT site moved to:

http://www.terra-typica.ch/component/optio...emid,1/lang,en/

Regards,

Christian


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks Christian. But the mantis database isn't working 

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/browse.html

Probably being upload for new species?!?


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 31, 2007)

Was wondering why it wernt working for me earlier :roll:


----------

